# Does anyone know what breed this is??



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Is it bearded ? I cant tell in the first pic and the second kinda looks like it but not sure.


----------



## BantamBoy88 (Apr 23, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Is it bearded ? I cant tell in the first pic and the second kinda looks like it but not sure.


No it is a feather legged meat chicken


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't think it's feather legged.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I believe she's a black Ameraucana.


----------



## findtaylor (Apr 14, 2013)

I think it is a black Australorp. I have one


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sorry guys I haven't been on, Shes not feather legged, and black/golden feathers around her breast area and then shiny black/ tinted green feathers on her back


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I came across some pics today that looks like your hen. They were Black sex links.


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

Awesome, il look it up and do more research on it


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a black australorp that looks exactly like it!!


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

Mabey your chicken has an alter ego o.o lol


----------

